# swift lights interior



## tpwigwam (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi every one, to save me going to our van in storage, dose anyone know if the Interior lights, spots and kitchen lights are 12v supply , reason being would like to replace them with the new led light bulbs, and are the spots just push in ones, cheers for now trev 
ps van bolaro


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

tpwigwam said:


> Hi every one, to save me going to our van in storage, dose anyone know if the Interior lights, spots and kitchen lights are 12v supply , reason being would like to replace them with the new led light bulbs, and are the spots just push in ones, cheers for now trev
> ps van bolaro


Trev

They would be 12v. Be carefull though some LED's will not work, there are posts about LED's elsewhere on the from.

Regards

Peter


----------

